# Viper 160XV problem



## kiya98 (Mar 12, 2011)

I have the Viper 160XV my old one stopped working took it in and they couldn't find what was wrong with it. He told me to by the same one and just replace the parts. I got the new one and replaced the antenna and the brain, the doors lock and unlock but when I try the remote start it try's to start 3 times and then stops. Can anyone help me with this, I really need to fix this. 
Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I moved your question to here


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

what is the year make model of the vehicle? Also do you know what bypass was installed?


----------



## kiya98 (Mar 12, 2011)

my truck is a 2004 Chevy Avalanche and I am not sure what bypass was installed.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

Bypass needs to be programmed again


----------

